

Ask HN: Need alternative to Etacts - misham

With Etacts transitioning to Salesforce.com, what is a good alternative service?<p>I have tried using Salesforce and it's too heavy-weight for me.  Highrise is ok, but I can't tie my Google Apps account with it.<p>I need something that ties in with my Google Apps account with optional dashboard (a la Etacts).<p>Thanks
======
masnick
What about <http://rapportive.com>?

~~~
misham
I've been using Rapportive, but it's more like Gist with better Gmail
integration than a CRM

------
masnick
What about <http://gist.com/>?

~~~
misham
Gist is ok, but their dashboard is useless to me. I already can see my
calendar and twitter feed through my regular work-flow. I need to be able to
see contact information, whom I contacted recently and whom I need to contact.
Gist is ok for social aggregator of my network, that's about it.

------
misham
I'm giving BatchBook a try right now, see how that works out.

